# Johnsons beach



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Waves were dumping today, Fishd sound side till dark, Lots of croackers, whiting, an bait, AN LOTS of SUN till round 5:00pm God Blessed anouther day for my son an I. Ive gotta get a bettr surf rod, Thos black tips were hitting som of th guys lines out ther again. Our member that postd how to spot rip an th sand bar hot spots, I thank you much, gonna try mor of th surf now, ole carver an son


----------

